# Mystery Wood



## wudwrkr (Jan 8, 2006)

Since we had such a lively discussion last week with some one else's mystery wood, I thought I would post one of my own. I had picked up this board many years ago because of the spalting.  I had no use for it until I started doing some turning, but have no clue what kind it is.  

Here are a couple of pictures. I put a coat of poly on part of it to see how it looks with a finish.  As you can see there is a large area of sapwood.   














Here's a closeup of the grain looking straight down on the board. 




Thanks for your input!!


----------



## AirportFF (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like Tamarind


----------



## pen-turners (Jan 8, 2006)

Ditto!!

Spalted Tamarind.


----------



## scubaman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hackberry, or tamarind


----------



## PatLawson (Jan 8, 2006)

Spalted Hackberry!

Pat

Laguna Beach, CA
http://PensByPatricia.com/NewPens


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 8, 2006)

Send it to me for a complete analysis.  I'll provide a complete written report along with photographs of the finished products. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PatLawson_
> <br />Spalted Hackberry!
> 
> Pat
> ...



Hi Pat.  I clicked the link on your new pens, and I don't care what you have said in the past, you ARE an artist!!!  Whenever I need inspiration, I check your work and hope I can approach it some day.  I particularly love your work with the Olympia kit.  I have never done it, but will likely add it to my repertoire.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 9, 2006)

You all are quick!  Thanks for the ID.  I haven't worked with this yet, but I couldn't pass up all that spalting when I saw it oh those many years ago.  

Once I make some blanks out of it, do you think I should have it stablized or should it turn ok with out it?  Not sure what that sapwood will do.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 9, 2006)

Dave, you're in Newark?  I'm in Castro Valley.

Steve


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve.  Cool.  I found another penturner here in Newark: Teaclipper aka Ron Sullivan.  We should get together sometime!


----------



## PatLawson (Jan 9, 2006)

&gt;Whenever I need inspiration, I check your work and hope I can approach it some day.&lt;

William,
You are very kind. Thank you for the nice compliments. I was sorry to hear about your recent health problems and hope that you are recovering very quickly from your surgery!
Take good care of yourself - you don't want to lose any more good shop time than you have to! []

&gt;Once I make some blanks out of it, do you think I should have it stablized or should it turn ok with out it? &lt;
Dave,
It will probably turn okay with 3 or 4 applications of thin CA as you turn, but in my experience it will be easier and a nicer finished product if you have it stabilized.

Pat


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 9, 2006)

Count me in.

Steve



> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Steve.  Cool.  I found another penturner here in Newark: Teaclipper aka Ron Sullivan.  We should get together sometime!


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 9, 2006)

Pat, Thanks for the advice.  I think I will have it stablized.  Now I just have to figure out how to cut it up!  I'm going to try for some half heartwood, half sapwood blanks.  I think those will be nice.  

I also agree with William,  your work is an inspiration! []


----------



## scubaman (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know how wide your piece is, if you have enough width, try cross cutting some half blanks before you send them off for stabilizing


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 9, 2006)

Rich, Great idea!  This piece is about 6" wide and 2" thick.  I haven't tried a cross cut yet, but now I'll have to.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 9, 2006)

If you cut it and want to sell some - I'd be interested!

Bill


----------



## Dario (Jan 9, 2006)

Whatever wood it is...it sure looks nice


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 9, 2006)

Bill, once I get this cut up, I'll let you know.  Unfortunately, I probably won't get to it until next month.  I'm sure I will have enough to do some tradin'[8D]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah Dave, when you get back we should have a get toegether with Steve!


----------



## ograywolf (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like some spalted Pecan I picked up a while ago.

Dave


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 9, 2006)

We should definitely do it.

Steve





> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Yeah Dave, when you get back we should have a get toegether with Steve!


----------

